
Show HN: A stupid hack to crash tab and/or browser - runn1ng
http://www.karelbilek.com/reload/
======
Raphmedia
Well, now I have a tab that I cannot close. The whole browser is working
correctly except for that tab.

Edit: Chrome, osx

Edit 2: Since I never close my computer and never close my chrome, I've pinned
the tab so it's smaller. You have plagued my life for ages.

------
starnixgod
No crash here. After a couple seconds of grinding Firefox prompts to kill the
script.

Linux Mint 17.1 Firefox 36.0

~~~
runn1ng
So it seems I am the weird case.

Ok. Thanks for telling me.

I found this out randomly when testing what can and what cannot be on this
handler and how gracefully do browsers handle it. It seems that it's not that
easy.

------
Cowicide
On OS X Mavericks 10.9.5 with Safari 7.1.3, it didn't do anything but show a
beachball after hitting refresh, but I was able to close the tab without
trouble or any detectable negative effect on my browser, etc.

------
cs-
Chrome on Linux doesn't care either, but cpus at 60-99%

------
zeekay
At least on OS X, Firefox is as well behaved as you might expect when
forcefully triggering an infinite loop on beforeunload.

~~~
runn1ng
Interesting.

So it might be a Linux issue. I have reported it anyway.

------
cwt
ran on macbook pro in chrome. tab went unresponsive for a few seconds when i
hit back arrow. waited a second, hit x and a couple seconds later it closed.

~~~
runn1ng
OK, it might be a linux thing

I have submitted the thing to bugzilla and chrome bug thing

